# Question on HiDef resolutions between displays



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

I am curious to know whether a 1080p resolution on a LCD/Plasma/DLP display is comparable to a 1080p image from a 1080p projector, all things being equal. 
And if not, what is/are the differences?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

LCD/Plasma/DLP will typically perform better than projection at a fraction of the price, though on a much smaller scale. Better contrast, daylight viewing, color saturation.

If you're looking to decide between a standard display and projection, I'd let your seating distance and budget make up your mind.

What are you considering, what's your seating distance, and what's your budget?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Dogmatix,

The resolution at the device is the same. The image is very different, depending on the specific technology, implementation, and environment. Direct view panels are far brighter and have much greater contrast, while having exactly the same resolution. There are many factors that determine whether an image is pleasing that have nothing to do with resolution. The most important for most people is contast, next for most people is color. The exact nature of what is a good image to you will be different than for others. I suggest that you spend some time considering the application and viewing different technologies, both properly calibrated and with out of box settings so that you can begin to answer the question.


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
My seating distance is about 13ft +/- 2 ft. I have only a 7ft ceiling, and I don't think that gives me much room for mounting a projector that would not be in the way. Further, I have heard projectors can be noisy. But the reason I have been curious about it is that as we move to the next residence, it would be easier to move a projector than a 50+ inch display unit. Still, the clarity of images matters to me more than size so, based on Leonard's response, I will stick to the display format. 
I also have to admit, I know a lot more about the video display format (LCP/DLP/PDP) than I do about projection. I do not understand terms like "gain" and the various ratios that come with it.


Otherwise, I am looking at a 65" PDP, for mostly movie use in a dim-dark room with light control. My only hang up is that I thought I could hold on to my 52 inch 1080i DLP for a few years. After 5 years, I'd be lucky to get $300 for it, but want to upgrade so I can get a BluRay player.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, I think you've got it. You could be a candidate for a 100" screen, but if you have a display you like, stick with it. When the time comes to move, if you don't want to move it, sell it and then buy a projector on the other side.


----------

